# Sexy Jason Voorhees



## Fantasical (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello everyone! 
I'm looking for Ideas about how to make a realistic, but sexy, Jason Voorhees. I know what you're thinking, but don't worrying, I'm not going to tarnish the King of 13 by strapping two pigtails on and go on galivanting.

A couple of my friends and I are trying to go as a group as some of the most reveared and honored Horror "monsters" and I just happened to pick my favorite, being Jason!

I'm sure many of you have seen the Girl version of Freddy that was released some time ago. Below,









And I'm trying to go for that -kind- of a look. 

I was thinking ripped up sweater vest? I'm not sure I'd exactly want a Lumber Jack looking jacket. Maybe a cardigan? At least anything will be better than a jump suit.

Also, if anybody knows anything about props (I'm also going to post in the respectable thread) But I'll totally need advice on what to do about that machete. I think added something plastic would totally ruin the whole thing :/

Please Help Me!


----------



## paradive (Oct 17, 2007)

I didn't think it was possible, but if you google "sexy jason voorhees" it looks like there are some costumes already out there!

http://www.halloweencostumes4u.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000003/888822.jpg
http://www.partypants.co.uk/fancy-dress-site-images/miss-voorhees.jpg

I'm not a big fan of those, I think it could be done way better with a modified, fitted jumpsuit with a tattered/oversized shirt, combat boots, mask, and bloody machete.

Something like this for the jumpsuit:
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_oRA1RXHE5kc/R8v6pyCdITI/AAAAAAAAAfY/Oji0UFJgAbs/s400/4112WSlFriL._SX288_SX288_

Or this: http://www.damnilikethat.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/boilersuit-romper.jpg


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

This looks cool:










I think the key is making the mask look more effeminate...

Maybe some Daisy Dukes...


----------



## Fantasical (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, that's actually not a bad at all.
I'm planning on making the mask myself using this tutorial How to make a Halloween Jason hockey mask | Wonder How To
So maybe I would just need to make it smaller somehow? Or maybe even take off some of the edge.

Thank you so much.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Here is this:
Sexy Ms. Voorhees Adult Costume - Costumes


----------



## Fantasical (Jul 20, 2009)

That's not bad Brandy.
But I'm going for more of a Jason himself look.
If anything I like her boots lol!

Thank you!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Hmmmm, yes I see your point. That being said. I really dig the drawing above.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Great concept though mixing two of my favorite things , I'm begging for pics when your done.


----------



## Fantasical (Jul 20, 2009)

No problemo. I'll probably post some pictures as I get some things together.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Agreed - cool idea and can't wait to see the results! Sounds like a fun costume.


----------



## BoogieMan (Jun 10, 2009)

I agree with the others , 
in that I would LOVE to see the end result ... ( what guy wouldn't -  )
but , I do feel that a "sexy" female Jason is kinda like painting red nail polish on Godzilla's toe nails .


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah that drawing pretty much sums up anything i could have suggested haha.

I think a khaki green shirt with some dark blue jean shorts would be the best way to go. A few mud lines smeared in that like grease paint you girls use when you go as army girls. But not on the face obviously, like a couple on the forearms, dirty it up a little.

Those big tall gothic style boots would go really well, but i believe they're pretty expensive, like, way too expensive for a night one deal. Although you could always return them...


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

Wait....you mean Jason isn't sexy enough as he is? I'm just thinking back to a commercial I saw during the NHL playoffs with a woman in a French maid outfit in a bedroom getting it all ready..then they guy busts out of the bathroom in full goalie gear and when his wife looks at him funny he goes, "What? I thought you said fantasy?"

But anyway, I like the idea of some tight coveralls, obviously unzipped far enough to show that your chest is not a gross mangled mess, much like any female costume out there that includes coveralls (i think I saw a "sexy Ghostbuster" costume like this...). I think the big problem is that Jason's defining feature is the hockey mask...and that's just not too sexy..or feminine. If you can find a way to sex up the mask it should help. But if not, tight clothes a bit of skin always make for a great Halloween costume!


----------



## Mortissanguine (Aug 13, 2007)

The only way I can figure how to make a sexy hockey mask is if you did a do it yourself vacuum form on a clay sculpt. The angled jawline makes it have the effiminate (sp?) look. Also if you do the slightly tapered cat eyes for a "female" look it could work. Maybe you could get by with doing some dremel work for the jawline with a regular hockey mask but the eyes would be the problem.


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

Here's a couple pics of a female style hockey mask

















If you want to, you can contact the artist here FRIGHTFORUM of frightstuff.com ~ Log in but it would definitely be much cheaper to customize your own mask. I think the eye holes on these really sell the "sexy Jason"


----------



## Myra Mains (May 27, 2009)

In order to give you the custom look you are after we are going to have to see the model that we're dealing with, and who are your friends? are they Forum members? because you don't want to clash with them. *Post pics*. I think if you want to keep a more authentic jason look I would go with the sexy jump suit, although there is something sweet about the designed drawing. Just add the boots, torn fisnets and work gloves. As far as the plastic machete goes, I wouldn't hesitate using one, I have one from the Gemmy Jason prop and it is actually pretty good looking. I have a Jason mask available that I would be happy to send to you if you would like it.


----------



## ghostsandcostumes (Jul 24, 2009)

*Yes a Picture when your done*



Sychoclown said:


> Great concept though mixing two of my favorite things , I'm begging for pics when your done.


I agree I would like to see the final project. Did it work out?


----------



## deathstate (Sep 5, 2008)

*for the mask*

I think the best way to make the mask would be start with a blank feminine mask like this one The Costumer: White Plain Faced Maskand mod it to have the characteristics of Jason's drill or punch holes paint wear.


----------



## Fantasical (Jul 20, 2009)

I was thinking of burning the mask just a bit to reveal a very beautiful face below, rather than the traditionaly distorted face.
You'll attract more flies with honey than vinegar I always say.
As for the mask being more feminine, I was gonna start with the base from one of those cheap glow in the dark ones and use paint and the like to make it look like the real thing. I saw a youtube video on how to do it, and it honestly did not look hard at all.

About how I'll fit in with my friends, I'm letting them basically do their own thing. Usually they don't take halloween as seriously as me, and I hate nagging.

As for a pic,

That's me!

And I haven't -really- started being busy with work and everything.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Aug 13, 2007)

If you are going to be spray painting plastic I suggest you use a paint that is specifically made for plastics. The plastics have a chemical that can leech into the paint and retard its curing process. Sanding and priming it helps, too. I made a twisted baby doll that never cured completely...looked okay but I was a sad panda....okay, a bloody, homicidal, sad panda....but you get the idea.


----------



## Fantasical (Jul 20, 2009)

lol Yeah. 
I was gonna sand it down and then use flat spraypaint to get that white tone, then add other paints to "rough it up" a bit.
One thing I wanna know how to do is to burn the plastic in the right way, 
kind of like how 



 that one looks in the begining, rather than when it's actually on fire.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Aug 13, 2007)

Best bet is to draw a line on it that is the shape of the burn you want, cut away the stuff about a half inch from that line (giving you stuff to blacken) and then hold one of those long lighters near it to give it that scorched look. Be very careful because of fumes and melted plastic....

I did a doll baby with that burn look for my haunt...i


----------



## HazelHawthorne (Dec 5, 2007)

If it was me, being of limited budget and creativity, I would go with ratty short denim shorts, a tight white wife-beater tank top, a tight-fit plaid shirt over that, big stack-heel black boots, and believe it or not, last year Walgreens had a Jason-style hockey mask that was made of a pretty flexible foam substance that is actually a little more streamlined than usual, on me it looks a little more feminine than the original. How's that for a run on sentence?


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok since your going for more of the look the original Jason i would say. Mini jean skirt, boots, a tore up cropped t-shirt and a half length beige jacket. so you have all that he is wearing just a shorter tighter version of it. and all you would have to do is dirty them up and add some blood if you wanted to.


----------



## Fantasical (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Mortissanguine!
I'm just hoping I don't burn the house down lol.

Okay, my outfit's coming together.
I'm thinking this top I found in the back of my closet


Black jeans cut up just like this (which I have the jeans, I just need to find an exacto)









And a pair of knee high converse to top it off.









I know, it's not _exactly_ classic Jason, but It doesnt seem like a bad idea .

Opinions? Changes.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

i want those converse!!!!


----------



## Mortissanguine (Aug 13, 2007)

I forgot to mention that you may want to get a plastic friendly clear coat (matte, semi-gloss, or gloss up to you, but I would use matte so the charred edges aren't shiny). The clear coat will keep the charred edges from getting all over everything.


----------



## ghostsandcostumes (Jul 24, 2009)

I have seen that there is Jason Female Costumes that hit the market this year. Interesting concept to go with the female Freddy costumes.


----------

